# preserving food



## rkunsaw (Aug 7, 2014)

Brooke canned 7 quarts of peas yesterday while I pulled  the rest of the carrots, sliced them and put them in the freezer. Our pantry is getting full and there isn't a lot of room left in our freezers. We eat well from the garden year round.

After canning the peas there was enough left for a big pot of peas. I took some fish and ears of corn from the freezer. With slices of fresh tomatoes and onions and a pan of cornbread we'll eat well today for sure.

How many here still do home canning?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 7, 2014)

I guess not many, rkunsaw.
Grew up with family canning. We even had a root cellar that stayed cool year round.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 7, 2014)

Canning stopped with my grandmother living on the farm, years ago.
She had the cellar,  and room to do it all on a large scale. I have none of that.


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 7, 2014)

My grandmother canned.  She also made the best preserves I've ever eaten.  My favorite were the pear preserves with cloves.  I regret not asking more questions. She probably would have gotten a kick out of sharing her recipies.  She also had some effective herbal remedies that I wish I could remember.  If we ever get a farmer's market in this area, I think I will make canning my new project.  Thanks.  I had all but forgotten.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 7, 2014)

My grandma made a relish to die for. It was a yellow color, like mustard, gosh, I wish I could remember what it was called. Of course we always had plenty of veggies and fruits. I can remember putting a wax top on her jams and jellies. Every year there would be tons of mason jars brought up from the cellar and boiled in hot water to clean them.


----------

